# Scelta nome da mettere su maglia ufficiale milan :D



## Ghantz (1 Novembre 2013)

Come da titolo volevo un parere su quale nome poter mettere sulla maglia ufficiale del milan di questa stagione,per essere realisti dovrei mettere uno di quest'anno e solo kaka mi farebbe propendere per questa scelta.
Altrimenti mi sarebbero piaciuti anche Van basten,weah e inzaghi.
Voi cosa vi mettereste e consigliereste?^^


----------



## O Animal (1 Novembre 2013)

Non metterei un nome vecchio su una maglia nuova, piuttosto metterei o Kakà o qualcosa di simpatico che la renda unica e tra 30 anni ti continuerà a piacere; con Kakà sarebbe meglio la maglia del 2007.. Con la 2013 rischi di andare in giro con una maglia che potrebbe finire di sembrare come quella di redondo del 2000, altrimenti prendi il rischio e punti su un giovane che ti sta simpatico e che potrà magari diventare una bandiera.. De Sciglio per esempio...

Se fai qualcosa di simpatico evita questo tipo di maglia...


----------



## Ghantz (1 Novembre 2013)

si infatti o animal mettere un nome vecchio su una maglia nuova non mi garbava piu di tanto anche se quei giocatori li ho nel cuore ^^.
Potrei mettere muntari o traorè 



Mamma mia non potrei mai fare una cosa del genere cmq...non è nemmeno simpatica..ahahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Novembre 2013)

De Sciglio


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2013)

Per quest'anno metterei De Jong.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2013)

io El Shaarawy...ma devi decidere tu


----------



## DevilAway (1 Novembre 2013)

Se vuoi qualcosa di diverso, spiritoso, usa:
C O N S T A N T...


----------



## O Animal (1 Novembre 2013)

DevilAway ha scritto:


> Se vuoi qualcosa di diverso, spiritoso, usa:
> C O N S T A N T...





Attento poi allo stadio che rischi il linciaggio...


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2013)

Io me la voglio prendere di Desci


----------



## iceman. (1 Novembre 2013)

Zapata.

Il punto è che fanno quasi tutti caghare, quindi rischieresti il linciaggio a prescindere heeheh

De Sciglio, De Jong, Pazzini


----------



## prebozzio (1 Novembre 2013)

Balotelli!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Novembre 2013)

O Kakà o De Sciglio. Il resto massa di indegni, chi per un motivo chi per un altro.


----------



## drama 84 (1 Novembre 2013)

il tuo cognome con un numero a tuo piacere io farei cosi


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2013)

mitra MATRI !


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Nessuno, son tutti mercenari che oggi ci sono domani chissà.


----------



## Canonista (1 Novembre 2013)

A L L E G R I e numero 0


----------



## Ghantz (2 Novembre 2013)

Grazie a tutti ^^.
Effetivamente il 90% di quelli che giocano ora sono delle vacche ambulanti..e mettermi il loro nome proprio non mi passa per l'anticameta del cervello .
Gli unci sono veramente kaka (per la storia e la persona sopratutto),de sciglio, de jong balo e elsha.



drama 84 ha scritto:


> il tuo cognome con un numero a tuo piacere io farei cosi



Si pensavo anche a questo,oppure il soprannome con numero.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Ghantz ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti ^^.
> Effetivamente il 90% di quelli che giocano ora sono delle vacche ambulanti..e mettermi il loro nome proprio non mi passa per l'anticameta del cervello .
> Gli unci sono veramente kaka (per la storia e la persona sopratutto),de sciglio, de jong* balo *e elsha.
> 
> ...



L'ultimo che merita un nome sulla maglia.


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

Ghantz ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti ^^.
> Effetivamente il 90% di quelli che giocano ora sono delle vacche ambulanti..e mettermi il loro nome proprio non mi passa per l'anticameta del cervello .
> Gli unci sono veramente kaka (per la storia e la persona sopratutto),de sciglio, de jong balo e elsha.
> Si pensavo anche a questo,oppure il* soprannome con numero*.



Mi sembra la cosa migliore


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Novembre 2013)

Avrebbe più senso di tutta la nostra rosa.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Ghantz ha scritto:


> Come da titolo volevo un parere su quale nome poter mettere sulla maglia ufficiale del milan di questa stagione,per essere realisti dovrei mettere uno di quest'anno e solo kaka mi farebbe propendere per questa scelta.
> Altrimenti mi sarebbero piaciuti anche Van basten,weah e inzaghi.
> Voi cosa vi mettereste e consigliereste?^^


Questo è quello che farei io:
PUNTI
378


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Novembre 2013)

Allegri
71


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2013)

tifoso
12


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Avrebbe più senso di tutta la nostra rosa.



Ma chi, il Papa ?


----------

